# BABOTL Herf at Ratters Saturday Oct. 25th before CS is no more



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Ok folks, this was gonna start as a herf for my motocycle board but then I started figuring the more the merrier. Start time at 2pm on till the late evening.  Cards can be played if desired. PM me if you need directions. I'll as usual have hamburgers but people are free to bring sides or other meats, plenty of propane to go around. Let's get herfin boys. :ss


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

:ss


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I will do my best to make it. I am almost positive I will be there.:ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Herf? You know I am down!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Bump!


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

UCLA v. CAL is a conflict for me... A bunch of friends will be coming in from out of town, I'll be busy hosting. Have fun guys!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Two more days. :chk


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Two more days. :chk


Nice thread name, CS isn't going anywhere Steve.


----------



## mikey burr (Apr 3, 2007)

sorry ratters i wont be able to make to this one, a buddy from SD is gonna be in town, have fun guys!!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Next time Mikey. :tu

And Darrell, I think Jon is still going through with the plans so the name stands. :fu


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

Ratters said:


> And Darrell, I think Jon is still going through with the plans so the name stands. :fu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Next time Mikey. :tu
> 
> And Darrell, I think Jon is still going through with the plans so the name stands. :fu


Touche. :fu


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*Noticed the Photos did not end up here!!! Hmmmm!!!!*

:bn


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, I'm not the one who's planning on ruining the site. :fu:chk:sl:BS:bn:ss:bl


----------



## sonic_mike (Aug 22, 2008)

plus my mug is too ugly for CS


Thanks again Steve for a great time.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Hey, I'm not the one who's planning on ruining the site. :fu:chk:sl:BS:bn:ss:bl


Seriously, Steve?


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Nah, just running with a gag. Notice all the smileys after the comment.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Nah, just running with a gag. Notice all the smileys after the comment.


:bn

Gonna be up in your neck of the woods tomorrow, too bad it's for surgery. :r


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Darrell said:


> :bn
> 
> Gonna be up in your neck of the woods tomorrow, too bad it's for surgery. :r


Will they let us have a cigar in the room?

If I run into my neigbor I'll have her go check in on ya.

When do you get out?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ratters said:


> Will they let us have a cigar in the room?
> 
> If I run into my neigbor I'll have her go check in on ya.
> 
> When do you get out?


:r

No cigars.

I'll be out on Wed, hopefully early!


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

Dang, sorry I missed it.....


Or not!:r


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yeah, you look real sorry. 

Wow, great pics. :tu


----------

